# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  Giao lưu Sài Gòn 01-03-2016

## CKD

Hi!
Đến hẹn lại lên. CKD lại tranh thủ tiến về Sài Gòn. Dự định làm buổi off hoành tráng. Không biết anh em thu xếp thời gian được không?

Để thay đổi phong cách cũng như vui chơi nhưng không quên sức khoẻ. Đề nghị off bia đen, vừa khoẻ người, vừa vui, vừa tỉnh táo để có thể chém gió thoải mái về máy móc, công việc, tương lai v.v..
Địa điểm thì ở Sài Gòn là được. Miễn sao thuận tiện cho mọi người là ô tê.
Thời gian thì sau giờ làm việc để mọi người đều có thể dể dàng thu xếp. Dự định sau 17h nhé.. 18.. 19 hay hơn thì mọi người góp ý thêm.

Định là thông báo sớm hơn mà lu bu nên quên. Mọi người đừng trách nhé.

----------

anhcos, GORLAK, Nam CNC, nhatson, sieunhim

----------


## anhcos

Hôm nay mắc kẹt rồiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii CKD.

----------


## Gamo

Ngày nào hả ku? Tuần này thì tau pó ... rồi

----------


## GORLAK

Óe.... mấy bác bô lão bận hết thì uổng quá

----------


## CKD

Vì không ai có đề xuất khác nên CKD dự định 19h30 sẽ có mặt tại Trung Nguyên cafe, ngay góc Lý Thường Kiệt & Vĩnh Viễn.

----------


## Gamo

> Óe.... mấy bác bô lão bận hết thì uổng quá


Bô lão = già lão ngồi bô?

Mà tính ra ông anh anhcos cũng già thiệt  :Wink:

----------

